# Break-resistant wine glasses



## MJDrum (Dec 2, 2009)

I would like to opinions on the break-resistant wine glasses. Do you like them?


----------



## xanxer82 (Dec 2, 2009)

those plastic things?


----------



## MJDrum (Dec 2, 2009)

No, not plastic. I've seen a set at Costco and I have a magazine here that's advertising a set, that says, "Brilliant European crystal is fused with super-stong magnesium to form the world's most break-resistant glasses: they're as light weight as they are durable. Made of lead-free crystal, and dishwasher safe."


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 2, 2009)

I have that magazine. How does the price compare to Costco


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 3, 2009)

Whats wrong with a Mason jar? They're pretty tough, and if you ever give up wine making you can use them for moonshine, well, thats what I heard! LOL



Troy


----------



## xanxer82 (Dec 3, 2009)

MJDrum said:


> No, not plastic. I've seen a set at Costco and I have a magazine here that's advertising a set, that says, "Brilliant European crystal is fused with super-stong magnesium to form the world's most break-resistant glasses: they're as light weight as they are durable. Made of lead-free crystal, and dishwasher safe."



sounds interesting. we had our first wine glass casualty the other night. Kat opened her laptop not realizing how close her glass was behind it and... SMASH Spicy Regatta and glass all over the floor.


----------



## NSwiner (Dec 3, 2009)

They sound really expensive !!!!


----------

